# fully automatic m16 ,10 inch barrell w/ a silencer



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

was at stonewall today and a guy ( w/an FFL no doubt ) was shooting a full automatic m16 w a 10 inch barrell and a silencer, sweet gun and just like in the movies.


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

God Bless America


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

He had better of had more than a FFL,

Nik


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yea he had the $200.00 stamps to own that stuff too.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

No need for the ffl, just the tax stamps for the gun and can.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

O W he doesb need a class 3 weapons license ? right?


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

To get a class 3 weapon you have to find a ffl who accepts class3 transfers, fill out the paperwork, pay the tax stamp, wait for your exstensive BATF background report to come back, and once the BATF approves your application you can then go to the ffl and he can transfer it to you.

This is it in a nutshell. Its really not as hard to obtain one as people like to think. As long as you have a clean background , deep pockets, and lots of time you are set.

The tax stamp is per class 3 item. On the fully auto m16 with a silencer you would have to pay two tax stamps one for the auto weapon and one for the can.

Its all about the benjamins when it comes down to it.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i may be wrong but i thought silencers weren't allowed at all.maybe someone who knows more about it can say.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just about anything is legal if you pass a background check and have the bucks. My local gun dealer sells suppressors


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

+1 Orlando ..... you can buy silencers as long as you are not a criminal, can afford it, and pay the tax stamp on it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

but can you shoot a silenced weapon with just a tax stamp? ah ha..


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Silencers are perfectly legal when you get the stamp throught the ATF. You fill out a form, attach a set of fingerprints, and get a money order/cashiers check for $200. Apparently a personal check delays the transaction 2 weeks. The entire process takes from 6-8weeks. The silencers themselves are really not that expensive. I have not yet shot a .223 with one but would love to have one. I have several friends that own them and they are sweet on handguns.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

not trying to beat a dead horse here. i keep hearing that silencers are legal to own, but nobody has said you can attach them to a weapon and go shoot it? is that legal?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes they are legal , yes they can be attached to a firearm and fired and be legal as long as youhave the proper licensing
Do a internet search of "suppressors" "silencers" you will see what is available


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I have owned a Sig Mosquito with one. Matched with the right ammo it was as quiet if not more then a bb gun. Pretty neat toy to have.

I would like to venture into the auto world but I am leary, I am just now gettting myself under control after delving into the C&R world.....lol


----------

